# El CERN vuelve a revolucionar la ciencia



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2014)

*El CERN vuelve a revolucionar la ciencia al observar nuevas partículas nunca vistas*



​Están formadas por quarks, unas partículas fundamentales
Son bariones hechos de tres quarks unidos por la fuerza nuclear fuerte
Los resultados encajan con la teoría que describe las partículas elementales​
Al igual que los protones que acelera el LHC, las nuevas partículas son bariones hechos de tres quarks y unidos por la fuerza nuclear fuerte, es decir, una de las cuatro interacciones fundamentales en la naturaleza, según informa Sinc.

Sin embargo, los tipos de quarks son diferentes: las nuevas partículas Xib contienen ambas un quark belleza (b), un extraño (s) y uno abajo (d), mientras que el protón está formado por dos quarks arriba (u) y uno abajo (d). Debido a la masa de los quarks b, estas partículas son seis veces más masivas que un protón.

Los resultados del descubrimiento, publicados en la revista Physical Review Letters, tienen un precedente, una partícula similar, Xi_b*0, que fue encontrada en 2012 por el experimento CMS. 
La masa de las partículas

Las partículas son más que la suma de sus partes: su masa depende también de cómo están configuradas. Cada uno de los quarks tiene una propiedad llamada espín.

En el estado Xi_b'-, los espines de los dos quarks más ligeros apuntan en direcciones opuestas, mientras que en el estado Xi_b*- están alineados. Esta diferencia hace un poco más pesada a la partícula Xi_b*-.

"La naturaleza ha sido generosa y nos ha dado dos partículas por el precio de una", ha comentado Matthew Charles, del laboratorio LPNHE del CNRS, en la Universidad París VI. "El Xi_b'- tiene una masa cercana a la suma de sus productos de desintegración: si fuese un poco más ligero, no habríamos visto nada", ha indicado.
Comprobar la Cromodinámica Cuántica

"Es un resultado emocionante. Gracias a la excelente capacidad de identificación de hadrones del LHCb, único entre los experimentos del LHC, hemos sido capaces de identificar una señal muy clara sobre el fondo", ha señalado Steven Blusk, de la Universidad de Siracusa (EE.UU.).

Además de las masas de estas partículas, el equipo de investigación ha estudiado sus tasas de producción y las anchuras de su desintegración (una medida de su estabilidad), entre otros detalles.

Los resultados encajan con las predicciones de la Cromodinámica Cuántica (QCD), parte del Modelo Estándar de Física de Partículas, la teoría que describe las partículas elementales y sus interacciones.

Comprobar la QCD con gran precisión es clave para mejorar nuestro entendimiento de la dinámica de quarks, modelos que son muy difíciles de calcular.

"Si queremos encontrar nueva física más allá del Modelo Estándar, necesitamos primero una imagen precisa", ha manifestado el coordinador de Física del LHCb Patrick Koppenburg, de Nikhef (Holanda). "Estos estudios de alta precisión nos ayudan a diferenciar entre efectos del Modelo Estándar y cualquier otra cosa nueva o inesperada en el futuro".

Las medidas se han realizado con los datos tomados en el LHC durante 2011-2012. El LHC se está preparando para operar a energías mayores y con haces más intensos y retornar la actividad en primavera de 2015.

La colaboración LHCb está formada por 670 científicos y 250 técnicos e ingenieros de 65 instituciones representando a 16 países, entre ellos España. En nuestro país participan la Universidad de Santiago de Compostela (USC), la Universidad de Barcelona (UB), la Universidad Ramón Llull (URL), y recientemente se ha incorporado el Instituto de Física Corpuscular (IFIC, CSIC-UV).



​


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Nov 22, 2014)

Pero siguen sin descubrir las partes simétricas a las existentes, que a razón de su nivel energético ya deberían haber podido ser registradas alguna si las hubiera. Asunto que cuestiona la teoría estándar! La inversión en esa máquina mas grande del mundo realmente se esta justificando!


----------



## frankKM (Dic 5, 2014)

Siento decirlo pero no tienen por que descubrir las partes simetricas, debido a que la maquina detecta solo un estado de la materia no todos
Como experimento de rendija de la luz que se comporta como onda o como particula segun como lo estes observando, en este caso el LHC solo observa de una sola manera


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Dic 9, 2014)

Aprecio tu valor en expresarte y así manifestar que aparentemente no sabes, lo que según el modelo "estándar" son las partes supersimétricas. CERN funciona creando colisiones a las mas altas velocidades posibles, creando así niveles energéticos que permiten que como consecuencia se generen partes. La famosa parte Higgs requería cierto nivel energético para aparecer y ese nivel es superior al de ciertas partes supersimétricas asumidas a razón del modelo estándar y que por lo tanto ya deberían haber aparecido. Al menos las publicaciones escriben que los sensores en uso serían adecuados. Al momento lo que se hace aún es analizar la gigantesca cantidad de datos que se graban durante las colisiones.







#

Aquí el enlace a un artículo sobre el tema:

Lo que siempre lamento es la actitud de asumir que una persona escribe tonterías y probablemente peque yo mismo. Pero vale mas el expresarse, teniendo así la oportunidad de recibir información adicional para sobreponer la falta de conocimientos que callar. por eso no solo presento la imagen y doy el enlace a un artículo sobre el tema

Aquí un pasaje del artículo de wikipedia en Español:

Supersimetría y LHC[editar]
Recientes mediciones sobre las colisiones en el LHC no han dado pistas sobre la existencia de las partículas predichas por la supersimetría lo que resulta ser un gran golpe a la teoría ya que aunque no la desecha por completo representa en gran medida re-inventar modelos como el anteriormente citado (Wess-Zumino) ya que en los rangos energéticos propuestos no se ha encontrado nada aún, aunque cabe esperar puesto que no son datos definitivos pero si con altas probabilidades estadísticas.

Aquí el enlace a la página de wikipedia!

Me gusta este otro artículo que describe que es la supersimetría de forma relativamente sencilla en Español!


----------

